# Effect Chain Cables



## flashPUNK (Feb 16, 2006)

Whats the best system to have for effects chain cables?

I know the George L's are suppose to be the best and you can make your own length, but i dont really want to put down 70 bux for the set.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

flashPUNK said:


> Whats the best system to have for effects chain cables?
> 
> I know the George L's are suppose to be the best and you can make your own length, but i dont really want to put down 70 bux for the set.


The only rule is keep them short. The less cable the more signal.


I use the planet wave patches. You can buy them in multi packs.


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

How many pedals do you have to connect. I just purchased what I would consider pretty good quality 6" cables for about 10 bucks each. $60.00 dollars later, I thought, I should have bought the GL cables. When I get the time to build my pedalboard, I will go with the GL cables because they are customizable and allow you to wire up from behind the board. If you just have your pedals lying on the floor like I do at the moment, you may be better off with any generic 6" cables.


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

I make my own, Belden cable and Neutrik right angle plugs. It works great and I can make them any size I need.


----------



## Rattlesnake (Jul 20, 2006)

*Dat's It!!*

I got George L's for my birthday!! Just ask for 'em as a gift


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

Rattlesnake said:


> I got George L's for my birthday!! Just ask for 'em as a gift


...cool. who do we ask?:smile: 

i use the planet waves, but i have a feeling the george Ls are less bulky.

-dh


----------



## Solid_Gold_Soundlabs (Sep 20, 2006)

I build them using canare cable and neutrik connectors.


----------



## hfisher3380 (Mar 5, 2006)

Another vote for the George L's - excellent sound, no bulk and really quite reasonable cost-wise - sometimes it is true that you get what you pay for.


----------



## Newton (Sep 11, 2006)

use a swith strip true bypass to have the shorter cable possible in your signal chain and for bypassing all your tone sucker pedals.


----------



## Voxguy76 (Aug 23, 2006)

I've used both Planet Waves and George L's and i definitely prefer the George L's as they are less bulky and easier to manage. I was hesitant to use GL's for my pedalboard as there is alot of movement and they dont seem to be as secure as the Planet waves however i havent had any issues as of yet.


----------



## mooch (Jan 5, 2007)

Have always used the George L's set. The 10' of cable in the kit is more than enough for most pedal boards. I have 6 or 7 in my set up right now, I've changed it around a bit, and I still have extra cable left over. Never had any problems.


----------

